# Looking for breeder Susan Philips - Ballinacoola, Ireland



## KT88 (7 December 2012)

I am hoping I can find a way to contact the breeder of my gelding. Her details are in his passport as Susan Philips, Ballinacoola, Wicklow.

I would just like to hear about him as a youngster and find out what his mum was like! He was born 27th June 2002 and came over to England around 2006 and he was with his previous owner for 5 years. 

There was no registered name on his passport when I bought him last August, just a label stuck on the cover saying "Jimmy Shock". 
His dam is Shell Shocked registered as ISH and his sire is Ramiro B a Belgian warmblood. 

He now stands at 15.3hh, he is chestnut with 2 white socks on his hinds and a comma shaped star. 

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nollaig Shona (7 December 2012)

I can imagine if you addressed a letter to 
Susan Philips, 
Ballinacoola, 
Wicklow
Ireland

it'll get to her.


----------



## seagull (10 December 2012)

Hello KT88

I have looked at the Irish online telephone directory and I have found a full address and telephone number for the breeder.

I will pm you.

Regards


----------



## KT88 (21 December 2012)

Thank you Seagull!


----------

